# BIG STOUD Dunking & Swatting on Ming



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Did anybody see that Madd Dunk Amare banged on Ming??
He also swatted Ming's shot attempt (It looked like a possible lay-up or dunk). Amare is today's high-light Reel and the Kid is just blowing up right now.  :yes:


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

He's The Future !


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

"I wouldn't take Yao Ming over this kid *ever*!"


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

I wouldn't either. If I was to pick all over from this draft class. I take Amare as the 1st pick.....Hands Down!!!
I just love his power game!!!


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

It is too bad that he is not that smart, but what would you expect from a guy that went from High School to the NBA, and was about to go to Memphis?


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

Regarding Amare: There's no doubt that the kid is very good, especially given that he is coming out of high school, but it will all depend on how he develops whether or not he becomes great.

He already has a man's body. I really can't see him adding a lot more power to an already powerful game. He needs a mid-range jumper. This can be developed and from all reports, he is eager to work on this facet of his game.

If he continues to work on it, he will be awesome. If he believes his own press, then he might tend to get lazy. He is the sort of player that the league needed right about now though, a young, fresh and powerful player.

I love watching him play. His intensity is unmatched


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> I wouldn't either. If I was to pick all over from this draft class. I take Amare as the 1st pick.....Hands Down!!!
> I just love his power game!!!


i put it in quotes, assuring that these words are of somebody elses mind.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*i would take yao in a heartbeat*

Amare doesn't have the all over game of yao..
he has power..true..true..

but over all Yao has more skill..


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> It is too bad that he is not that smart, but what would you expect from a guy that went from High School to the NBA, and was about to go to Memphis?


So basically you are saying that..ummm Kobe is not smart or TMAC isnt smart or Moses Malone are not smart individuals


----------



## shoprite (Dec 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>open mike</b>!
> "I wouldn't take Yao Ming over this kid *ever*!"


Well, If Yao is a Suns, you probably would say the other way around. The truth is, they play totally different style, and both would be a worthy #1 pick. It's going to be a win win situation, and you can't go wrong with either of them.


----------



## cornflakes (Feb 23, 2003)

*Bright prospects*

The bottom line is the both Yao and Amare have bright prospects for their NBA future..... but when you look at it PRESENT TIME, Yao clearly has the all around game over Amare. Without a doubt, Amare's got dunkz, intensity, and shows up on the highlight reel but less than 1 block, less than 1 assist and a poor FG % means he's still got a lot to improve on. But its not to take away his bright looking future....but clearly Yao is a more intelligent player and considering he's been playing for almost 2 years straight....you can bet he's not at 100%


----------



## Psycho (Feb 17, 2003)

Stoudemire has had nice numbers over the course of the season, but a couple of blocked shots and a couple of dunks haven't sold me on his long term performance.

He has had the numbers to earn him the Rookie of the Year, to say the least. However, let's see if he can't help them to the NBA playoffs.

Then, he may get a bit more respect out of me!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Psycho</b>!
> Stoudemire has had nice numbers over the course of the season, but a couple of blocked shots and a couple of dunks haven't sold me on his long term performance.
> 
> He has had the numbers to earn him the Rookie of the Year, to say the least. However, let's see if he can't help them to the NBA playoffs.
> ...



I dont understand what you mean?? Hes already helping them in their march to the playoffs


----------



## Psycho (Feb 17, 2003)

Yeah, he's helping them! There is no denying that, but they're in a slump and Stoudemire has hit the "rookie wall" that everybody was talking about earlier in the season.

I'm just hoping he can break through it, in time to get the Suns a decent shot at what looks to be the 8th seed in the Western Conference.


----------

